# EME Officer Degree



## PteAJL (24 Jun 2013)

I know EME stands for Electrical and Mechanical Engineering,
But if i were to pursue a degree in any field of engineering, say Chemical, Materials or Industrial would either of those degrees
allow for me to qualify as an EME officer?
is even just a BSc. good enough?

Or does EME officer have to be within those two fields?


----------



## mariomike (24 Jun 2013)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> But if i were to pursue a degree in any field of engineering, say Chemical, Materials or Industrial would either of those degrees
> allow for me to qualify as an EME officer?



Is a chemistry degree useful for an EME?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60682.0

Reply #3
"Almost any engineering degree is acceptable for EME."

As always, best to check with a CFRC.


----------



## EME101 (15 Aug 2013)

If you can see the below attachments, it lists preferred and acceptable degree for each trade.  This comes from CFAO 9-12, and the image is not the best quality.


----------

